# River Find



## katie_driver (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering where to go for a walk earlier on today, I finally decided on an old wood I hadn't visited since our pooch went to the big kennel in the sky.  Walking close to the river I saw the top of the neck of a bottle bobbing about between two rocks, on fishing it out I was suprised by the apparant age of the item.  It was completely black, was partly filled with silt and was bunged by some larger fragments of stone which had caused air to be trapped, hence the bobbing in the water. This is how it looked up to a few minutes ago before it went into some hot water accompanied by a milton tablet.

 Well, I would show you if I could get the file size small enough?  I'll take some more pics when its bath is finished, until then, the bottle stands at 12cm tall, 5cm in diameter and would have been cork stoppered, I think?  The only mark on it is a figure 4 on the base.

 Cheers
 kd


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome Chris,....looking forward to seeing a picture....Have you tried resizing with "paint" program....? It works pretty good. Where it asks for the dimensions, I usually start at 17,...if it says file too large, just go down from there....(16, 15, etc...) one increment at a time till it accepts the pic....Am I making sense?


 P.S. also wanted to add,...Use caution when exposing an old bottle to Hot water,..as if it has any value,...sentimental or otherwise, the temp of the water can crack it!


----------



## katie_driver (Nov 23, 2010)

Hiya Joe,

 Thanks for the prompt, I was having a fiddle and have re-sized the pics.

 I have found old glass before and have been aware of it's fragile nature so am very careful when using hot water, I put the item in a slightly larger glass container and run the hot water tap into both until the water starts to warm up, then let it sit for a few minutes for the heat to soak in.  I keep repeating the warming process until the next step is the kettle.  The items I have found are mostly 1930's onwards and are of little value so I'm not too worried if one goes pop!


----------



## katie_driver (Nov 23, 2010)

Base view.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome kd.
 That's a heck if a coating of river scum enameling. May need to break out some acid for that one.


----------



## katie_driver (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Eric,

 Believe it or not, a couple of hours in Milton fluid has loosened it to the point where just rubbing the bottle in my bare hands has removed the bulk of the coating. Result!

 Inspired by this little bottle I visited an old refuse site I learned about when I was in short trousers,  I rummaged about in the fallen leaves and brought home a good couple of dozen bottle, jars, lids etc.  The local rabbits had done the digging for me and it was just a case of piling them up and taking them safely back to the car.  Megga cleaning job now for this lot, although some are clean but dull from not being buried.  Some have rainbow colours *(can this be removed?)* on them and one has been deformed by heat. One fragile item, a champagne glass was laid on the surface and looks sick but is otherwise undamaged.  I'm expecting there to be lots of surface damage as the tip is full of coal fire cinders. Pictures to follow.

 Cheers
 kd


----------



## katie_driver (Nov 24, 2010)

One cleanish bottle   I guess it would clean up better but it will have to do for now.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey, Chris! So, do we have another Aussie on the forum now? []


----------



## katie_driver (Nov 24, 2010)

The cobalt blue bottle is marked DIUROMIL, a mineral product from the '50's but could be earlier.

 The brown jar is marked VIROL which was a preparation based on bone marrow, again from the 50's but could be earlier.

 The clear part reeded bottle is stained purple internally, the colouring will come off if rubbed, but I've left it for now as an indication of the contents.  Potassium Permanganate?

 All these bottles have had is a going over with a hose pipe and a wash in warm soapy water.

 Any suggestions anyone?

 Cheers
 kd


----------



## katie_driver (Nov 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Hey, Chris! So, do we have another Aussie on the forum now? []


 
 No sorry fella, My passport says i'm a Brit but as with most Brits, (got to be careful here[&:]) Aussies, Americans and Canadians, I'm probably French, German, Norwegian, Danish and Italian by descent!  To further qualify, I'm a Yorkshireman and as a cricket fan, we're gonna whoop your a** in the Ashes[]

 Well, you did ask!

 Cheers

 kd


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, I'm glad I asked and found out, instead of giong on and on with a fictitious notion in my noggin![8|] No worries mate

 ...BTW what is "cricket" ???


----------



## katie_driver (Nov 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Well, I'm glad I asked and found out, instead of giong on and on with a fictitious notion in my noggin![8|] No worries mate
> 
> ...BTW what is "cricket" ???


 
 Heehee!  cricket is like baseball but you run back and forth instead of round in circles and you can face as many balls as you want instead of 3 max. Oh yea, English cricket is slightly different to that played in the rest of the world as you have to be mould resistant and your bat has to be properly seasoned or it will start sprouting roots while you're at the crease.  I guess tho that you knew all along, you tease[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 24, 2010)

All I know is out here, you take cricket seriously.. running back and forth and having lots of balls, we rounded up half-a-dozen this morning.. was a good game, just in time for the holiday!! []


----------



## creeper71 (Nov 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> All I know is out here, you take cricket seriously.. running back and forth and having lots of balls, we rounded up half-a-dozen this morning.. was a good game, just in time for the holiday!! []


 Now that is a funny pic right there.... Cyber did you photoshop that ?


----------



## katie_driver (Nov 25, 2010)

Blimey, how did we get so far off topic and did you really need a scope on the rifle and a 12 bore?  What are they like for eating []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 25, 2010)

> how did we get so far off topic


 I don't know. I'm just trying to figure out how you could chocolate coat those buggers.


----------



## glass man (Nov 30, 2010)

A MAN NAMED BUDDY HOLLY HAD SOME CRICKETS....THAT INSPIRED SOME BEATLES///YEAH/YEAH/YEAH!!...I THINK THEY DUG RUGBY THOUGH.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  katie_driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 No sorry fella, My passport says i'm a Brit but as with most Brits, (got to be careful here[&:]) Aussies, Americans and Canadians, I'm probably French, German, Norwegian, Danish and Italian by descent!  To further qualify, I'm a Yorkshireman and as a cricket fan, we're gonna whoop your a** in the Ashes[]

 I was wondering about your weird measurements.[8D] Centimeters? Oh, dear the French-invented metric system. Inches, cups, teaspoons, leagues, acres, miles, pounds, ounces.[]


----------

